# [H] 5k DA [W] £££



## Entropy86 (Sep 20, 2014)

Selling my entire Dark angels army. 

List: 
48 Marines with the following weapons 
4 heavy bolters 
3 plasma cannons 
3 las-cannons 
2 Multi meltas 
3 plasma guns 
2 Missles 
1 melta gun 

44 Terminators with the following weapons 
5 assault cannons 
1 Cyclone 
1 plasma cannon 
1 heavy flamer 
Several have been magnetised to allow weapon swaps. 

4 Dreadnoughts 
3 are metal with 2 assault cannons, 1 lascannon 
1 is plastic with a multi-melta 

15 Dark angels Bikes 

2 Whirlwinds 
1 Rhino 
2 Landspeeders, one magnetised for typhoon 
1 Land raider 


3 Normal Librarians 
1 Terminator Librarian 
2 dark angels company masters 
1 Interrogator Chaplain 
1 Captain 
1 Belial 
1 Sammael 

Dark angels Codex 
6th edition mini rule book 
1 flamer template 
1 small blasts template 
1 large blast template 
Also a load of spare bitz, mainly from the dark angels Black knights and Coomand squad boxes.

The whole lot in in various painted states, all normal marines are base coated at least in dark angels green with most having basic details painted up. The terminators about half are based in bone white with some being nearly finished. the rest are either primed or bare plastic. 
The bikes are primed white with a couple base painted in black, as are the landspeeders. 
The land raider is painted and varnished. 
Shouldn't be too hard to strip the paint if needed on anything. 

Willing to ship within uk, would prefer collection though.
Make me a reasonable offer.


----------

